# Caribbean Hot Sauce



## pjd (Feb 24, 2013)

I just made an awesome Caribbean Hot Sauce! I took one ripe medium sized papaya, removed the seeds and skin, cubed it up into a large sauce pan, Added 20 Habenero and Scotch Bonnet peppers, stems removed and roughly chopped, One large sweet onion, roughly chopped, one full bulb of garlic peeled and chopped, juice from 2 limes, juice from 2 lemons, one cup of cider vinegar, 2 tsp curry powder and 1 tsp sea salt. 
Cooked it all until the peppers onions and garlic were soft and the liquid was reduced by probably half then processed it through the blender and placed it into jars. This made 3 pints.
The sauce is delicious! Sweet, Spicy and Tangy, very well balanced! I think I will be making this one again real soon!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds great but *20 Habenero's!* That has to be insanely *HOT*


----------



## pjd (Feb 24, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Sounds great but *20 Habenero's!* That has to be insanely *HOT*


 Actually about 10 Habeneros and 10 Scotch Bonnets, the scotch bonnets being a bit warmer than the Habeneros but the key is the papaya, calms everything down. I like foods on the spicy side and this sauce does not push the limits.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow - even ten of each is insanely hot. ::


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 26, 2013)

That was my thought! LOL  I like my stuff pretty darn warm/hot as well!


----------



## pjd (Mar 15, 2013)

Well. I made the third batch of this sauce today. The first batch is gone, the second one is a bit warmer than the first, I used red haberneros instead of yellow. this batch I used Orange ones and it seems to be a bit milder than the red pepper batch. I love this stuff! I only wish I could grow Papayas in Pennsylvania so I could have this year around!


----------



## Deezil (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm gonna have to try this one... I come from a family that eats jalapenos like candy, literally... My dad and grandpa both sit and watch tv with a jar of jalapenos, and a fork

Good for the blood pressure....


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 16, 2013)

This sounds great. I will have to give this a try.


----------



## pjd (Mar 17, 2013)

I am anxiously awaiting the ripening of more papayas! I will be leaving paradise the first week of april and hope to make another batch or so to take back to Pennsylvania. This stuff is great!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 17, 2013)

Deezil said:


> Good for the blood pressure....


for up or down????


----------



## Deezil (Mar 17, 2013)

Capsaicin, the chemical that makes peppers hot, lowers blood pressure & improves blood flow by reducing the amount of cholesterol, from what i understand...

My family just says it, as an excuse to eat 'em


----------



## pjd (Mar 22, 2013)

Wahoo! Fourth batch made today, actually a double batch since the papayas decided to start ripening faster. I now believe that I can actually take some home to Pennsylvania. This time I added the whole limes and lemons instead of just the juice. What an explosion of flavors! Sweet. Hot, Sour, Tart all at the same time. It is wonderful! Makes a great glaze to grilled chicken thighs!


----------

